
How a Scooter Startup Beat Uber and Bird in San Francisco - sethbannon
https://www.ft.com/content/e7e057c4-ad6a-11e8-94bd-cba20d67390c
======
dan0-
Please link to non-paywalled articles!

~~~
grzm
From the FAQ:

> _" Are paywalls ok?"_

> _" It's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds."_

> _" In comments, it's ok to ask how to read an article and to help other
> users do so. But please don't post complaints about paywalls. Those are off
> topic."_

~~~
dan0-
What is the paywall workaround for ft.com?

~~~
grzm
One that works for me is to search for the article title on Twitter and follow
a link from there.

